# I can't find a good name for my new puppy!



## JessiLynne (Dec 4, 2015)

I just got an 8 week old Vizsla 4 days ago and she still has no name! (I've attached a picture of her from when we brought her home) I've gone through so many and none of them seem to feel right. I was originally planning on naming her Rosie, but when I brought her home it just didn't seem to suit her ( I may be overthinking it). I've looked all over the place for a fitting name. I wanted to name her something she wouldn't grow out of. They are such beautiful animals when they are all grown up. Does anyone have any suggestions or favourite Vizsla names? Any help would be greatly appreciated  I'm sure this topic is beyond tired by now so my apologies. I'm just super frustrated with the whole thing. I've never had to pick names before. Most people suggest something cute and I don't mind that but I was really hoping for something pretty maybe with a good nickname? Here are some of the names that have been considered:
Rosie
Maggie
Lacey 
Lena (Lina)
Molly
Remi
Isla


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Just keep calling her different names, till one sticks.

Maeve -- meaning "someone who causes great joy."
Neave -- meaning "radiant" and "bright."
Eva -- meaning "life."
Elina -- meaning "torch" and "bright."
Gemma -- meaning "precious stone."
Charli -- meaning "small beauty."
I don't care to much for the meaning of the last one, but I like the name.
Teagan -- meaning "little poet."


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Awwww....what a cutie pie!

I agonized over the names, too. What became apparent to me is how human they are...no offense to them...so the 'typical' V names...Copper, Hunter, Penny, Remy, the one's that are more physically descriptive were out. Then, the amorphous ones, like Weezie, Elvi were out, too. I never cared for really popular doggie names like Bella and Sophie, either. Nor the Hungarian names that seem cool when you first hear them, but after a while just seem, well, foreign. So too the Olde Fashioned names like Sadie. As I said, there's something so profoundly human about them. Even before we know them and fall in love with their personalities, it's those eyes...

So, I went to some baby name sites (nameberry.com, for one) and just looked through all the names and picked a few that I liked the sound of for people, could I name one of my children that? Trust me, you'll develop that attachment anyways.

Until then, so you don't totally confuse her, consider calling her "Sweetie" or something endearing like that, which you'll use anyways.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh look at her! She's darling. :-*

Names are really personal, so I won't suggest anything specific, but you might look at some Hungarian names or scroll through the http://www.vizsladatabase.com/ for ideas.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she looks like a "Poppy" to me


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO - DAMIT - NO they may hear it a lot the first 3 months - LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, and congratulations on your new puppy!! I like all of the names you mentioned. Whatever you decide, it will only take a couple of days to get accustomed to it. And it won't take too long before you are hopelessly in love! She is so beautiful...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

When I look at her, and think to myself "Rosey" it suits me just fine 

I like Rosie or Rosey...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I came across the name Zara and fell in love with it... I was ready to get a female V just to fill the name...I doubt will ever have get that opportunity, so I give this name to you...
I'd probably end up calling her "Z" or ZeeZee 
But she is a beautiful pup, and will be a Beautiful dog!!
The other female dog name I just adore is Twinkle...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Molly is also very nice. I like nice, simple names for dogs. She looks like a Molly.. 

I also think in my head what it would sound like when I am calling out her/his name.

I recall when I was trying to name my Viz - my wife had come up with several names I did not like. It took me over a week, but one day we were out in the woods and I called out what was to be the name I ended up using, and it just sounded right.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I sometimes find that names of the country of the dog's origin is cute. This is why we called ours Luka (short for Lukács, Hungarian for Luke) and I find it cute when I meet Japanese dog breeds with Japanese names, for example. In that vein, I personally like: 
Csilla:: meaning Star
Éva: meaning life 
Rózsi: meaning Rose. The Hungarian version of the name you already like! 


Names are seriously so hard. I don't have children and worry how much more difficult it is to name a child knowing the process we went through to name or puppy!!! Good luck.

What ever you name her, she'll be a great dog. it's the best decision you made to own a V and she'll fill your home with so much love! (after the shark attack period) 😉


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and she is soo beautiful! I tried to find an unusual name that might fit our puppy and going forward. I also didn't want a common name that dogs in general or vizslas might have. We originally didn't know whether we were getting a female or male but preferably a girl. We picked 3 names for each. Eventually one just stuck. It also is very fitting for her. I also found out that this name has meaning in the Budhist culture too. She was actually named Dharma after the Jenna Elfman sitcom character from Dharma and Greg.


----------



## JessiLynne (Dec 4, 2015)

R said:


> NO - DAMIT - NO they may hear it a lot the first 3 months - LOL


Lol she probably thinks her name is NO at the moment! Between the shark attacks and hair chewing it's my most common word.

Thank you all for your help and input, it makes it a lot easier. Especially hearing that some of you had just as much trouble with this as I did. I originally intended on naming her something Hungarian but I just couldn't find anything that I really liked, although Rozi was Csilla were options at one time. I ended up making a list with the names I already had on Nameberry that led me to the name Kali and it just kind of stuck with me! I've been looking for something simple yet a little different. I've been using it all day and I think it may be the one (although I do pronounce it more like "Callie" while the original pronunciation was more like "Kah-Lee". Somehow Callie suits her. It's cute and somewhat spunky and of course still pretty like she is)! Only took me 8 days to find something I can commit too lol. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

JL - just what a V needs - starts with a hard consent that can V heard over the WIND !!!!!! go for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

stay with the K !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Great name! Luka's sister is called Kalie (pronounced the same as yours) 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

